
The Left-Handed Kid: On the Chinese Typewriter - Thevet
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n05/jamie-fisher/the-left-handed-kid
======
sohkamyung
I've just finished reading that book. A very interesting look at the effort to
create Chinese Typewriters. Looking forward to the author's second book, which
will cover the Chinese characters in the era of computing.

Here's my own review of the book [1].

[1]
[https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/2124197693](https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/2124197693)

~~~
cavDXF
I loved that book! It's interesting with the perfect balance between being
academic and still being accessible.

I was just gutted, that it stops in the middle of the 20th century... Yeah, i
know, Mulaney will publish a second part, but it was a bit of a let down.

